# Non license plumber hack



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Went to a call for no heat on a slant fin bobcat high efficent condensing boiler, well found that the control was bad but talked them into a new boiler seeing it was not installed correctly at all. The installer had piped in the intake up and over and actually had a grill on it in the living room... Then they had the exhaust going up and out the chimney!! Hopefully my boss gets that job rolling soon, I know we will probably install a Weil McLain cg5, but let's see how it pans out.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Nothing like positive pressure added to a masonry chimney👍👍👍


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Is the chimney lined? If not, there's more work for you.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Is the chimney lined? If not, there's more work for you.



???, it's a category 4 appliance with a specific vent requirement, lining would not be a approved install. Either PVC, CPVC, or a approved stainless steel venting system.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Unless maybe a polypropylene liner may qork


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

The chimney is not lined. And we are installing a Weil McLain CGa5, kind of figured that was going to happen. That's what the boss wanted.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Is the chimney lined? If not, there's more work for you.



Sorry, I mistook the quote, thought you were referring to the slantfin boiler


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

And had to repipe the boiler for the 2nd floor feed and return and the flue pipe, then re did the wiring. Ran it in conduit, seeing the hack had just ran all loose wires and half in armored cable half in not..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Where the exp tank tied into?? ?? Hope u install ORC on the system... the most energy saving unit... otherwise, nice job.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

It's next to the boiler, down below. On the return side, I usually have it on the feed but had no room.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you though


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Backflow is supposed to be piped down to 6" above floor in my state.
There is nothing like finishing this up, standing back and saying to yourself, "Nice Job" !!!If only more in our trade felt the same way. Nice job, MootsNYC.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

HonestPlumb said:


> Backflow is supposed to be piped down to 6" above floor in my state.
> There is nothing like finishing this up, standing back and saying to yourself, "Nice Job" !!!If only more in our trade felt the same way. Nice job, MootsNYC.



Thanks man, it was piped down 6" above the floor. That photo was taken before it was 100% completed.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Just curious in NY do you have to install a low water cut off on a hot water boiler ? I am in NJ and we do. Just one more thing to trouble shoot on a no heat. I can't say I remember any hot water boilers firing in a low water situation. I guess it is possible should a basement loop break and it dumps all the water.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, In NYC if being inspected you need manual reset LWCO and a LWCO. Even if not being inspected I usually put a LWCO anyways.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

HonestPlumb said:


> Just curious in NY do you have to install a low water cut off on a hot water boiler ? I am in NJ and we do. Just one more thing to trouble shoot on a no heat. I can't say I remember any hot water boilers firing in a low water situation. I guess it is possible should a basement loop break and it dumps all the water.


Really sucks if its a 3 family here then they need 2 LWCOs one with manual reset. And a stupid swing check to go along with the 9D. Im in N.Jersey too, Morris County where the really really really wealthy have their estates hahahha.

I read your intro, sounds like your in Bergen County. My condolences lol. And "really rich" and "wall street" in Bergen County tells me Alpine & Upper Saddle River. Am I close?


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

HonestPlumb said:


> Backflow is supposed to be piped down to 6" above floor in my state.
> There is nothing like finishing this up, standing back and saying to yourself, "Nice Job" !!!If only more in our trade felt the same way. Nice job, MootsNYC.


Its no less than 6" no more than 2" from the floor in NJ.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

theplumbinator said:


> Its no less than 6" no more than 2" from the floor in NJ.



We can get away with 6-8 inches from the floor in NYC. We usually put em 6".


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

thepluminator-On Union County border with Essex (Short Hills) -Summit is base. Yep, the Wall Streeter's are a double edge sword. Lots of money to either put into their house or give to the government, but some can be a real pain in the @$$ ! With a relief valve or backflow I always put both at 6". Just old habit.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

HonestPlumb said:


> thepluminator-On Union County border with Essex (Short Hills) -Summit is base. Yep, the Wall Streeter's are a double edge sword. Lots of money to either put into their house or give to the government, but some can be a real pain in the @$$ ! With a relief valve or backflow I always put both at 6". Just old habit.


I know the area, work out that way myself sometimes. Summit, Chatham, Madison good $$$ out that way.


----------

